# Deep diver Predatek Boomerang



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone had success with this lure for flathead. Also another question... if a deep diver is rated for a depth deeper than is being fished (ie: a 5m deep diver being fished in 3m of water), does the lure bounce along the bottom digging up sand and then shimmy a bit before digging up sand - shimmy,then dig, shimmy then dig (was wondering if this would attract the fish) or would the consequent lure action be totally useless and ineffective? Was thinking of this in areas free of weed.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Boomerang has a good name mate and dives well, also look at Halco Poltergeist 80 with same characteristics of 5+m

When in shallower water, just stop cranking and let the lure float up again, and will shimmy back to the bottom and plough the sand again when you resume winding and you can bounce it along OK that way


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gday,I have used the deep divers in fresh water when the fish are on the bottom,the lures will bump along even in 20 ft of water and it really loads up the rod tip.Flathead dont seem to be to fussy and will have a go at anything that moves I have had a lot of succes with plastics anything with a bit of action works.I have found that dragging hard bodies works really well but can be a bit hard on the bibs ,the little sx range are lethal. Cheers Gary


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Robbo,

I have a couple of the UD 65 Boomerangs. But really bought them for the freshwater. Got Black Beetle and Frog Vomit colours. Both work a treat on the bass. Have never used them in the salt to date.

Yep, if the lure is rated deeper than the water you are using it in it will bite into the bottom - though depends on how fast you are either trolling or retieving it. Lure depth can also be affected by line diameter. i.e. If you are using a thick mono line you'll get more belly in the line and the lure won't go as deep. That's where braid comes into it's own. Braid's diameter is much thinner than it's same breaking strain cousin in mono. The thinner the line the less friction in the water, which allows the line to cut through the water table and get the lure down deeper.

As for Lizards (Flathead) you really do need to bounce the bottom with the lure to get their attention. My favourite Lizard lures are the 4 inch Saltwater Assassins in Pink/Diamond (the tail action is tops), and the Kokoda type G-Vibe lipless crankbaits in either blue or white (Matt Black does work sometimes).

Hey give 'em a go and let me know how you get on? Nothing ventured, nothing gained right?

Good luck.

Pete


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

G'day Robbo,

The predatek boomerangs are great for flattie's, I've caught heaps of them over the last couple of months using a deep diver. The fact that they dig into the bottom and kick up a puff of sand is exactly the reason that they work so well on flatties.

I've got a purple UD65 with black stripes, which I originally bought for chasing bass and my mate has a yellow with black one. They both work well, but I have to admit that if choosing colours mainly for flathead I would go the yellow. I find that flathead seem to hit brighter colours a bit more.

Cheers,

Jason.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is a link to Karnage's report where I remembered he had success for some decent sized bream on these lures. Should also work well for flatties.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13054&p=139684&hilit=predatek#p139684

Cheers

Marty


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> I must admit the bib on the things looks about 12 x bigger then the actual lure


Yeah, the bibs on the Ultra Deeps are huge, when you troll them they really work the rod tip with all that bottom bashing.

I've also found that they get tangled up a bit when casting, probably because of the shape. So alot of really good casts get wasted, which is really frustrating, but I perservere with them because they work well if they land right.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

awesome lures for flatties mate..... also the "halco poltergiest" 8m+ is a absolute ball tearer

dont run to light a leader or u will regret it 4 the rest of your life like me if a jew engulf's it. (a story i dont wanna go in to any further )
min 20lb fc i reckon


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmm... Thanks for the feedback fellas. I think I'll get one (pink if I can) and give it a go. I thought the tactic of fishing deep divers shallower than they are rated might create enough disturbance and therefore interest from the flatties over a wider area and hopefully increase the hookup rate - the feedback here seems to support that theory 8) Like Gigantor said: Nothing ventured, nothing gained


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

In light of this topic I'll give my 2 UD65's a run in the local estuaries over coming weeks and let you know the results.

Gatesy, What depth of whater did you get your lizards in?

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Good haul Gatesy...just read those very funny posts in your trip report. I was just about to get the Boomerang in the pink colour and now you've sold me with the result of the yellow! Ah well, does this mean I have to get both? :lol:


----------

